# Sexy Cora - Ärzte sollen Schuld an ihrem Tod sein !



## Mandalorianer (19 Aug. 2011)

*Ergebnis eines Gutachtens
Sexy Cora - Ärzte sollen Schuld an ihrem Tod sein !​*

Findet sie jetzt endlich ihren Frieden? Es gibt neue Erkenntnisse im Fall von Sexy Cora (†23 ). *Carolin Wosnitza*, wie sie eigentlich heißt, starb Anfang des Jahres nach einer misslungenen Brust-Operation und mehreren Tagen im Koma. Seitdem ermittelt die Staatsanwaltschaft, ob die Alsterklinik irgendeine Schuld am mysteriösen Tod der Pornodarstellerin trug. Ein Gutachten bringt jetzt Licht ins Dunkel.

Ein Professor aus Hildesheim untersuchte die Umstände und kam laut express.de zu folgendem Ergebnis: „Der eingetretene Sauerstoffmangel ist auf ärztliches Fehlverhalten zurückzuführen.“ Das ist sicher ein riesiger Schock für die Hinterbliebenen.

Die Tragödie nahm angeblich schon zu Beginn der OP ihren Lauf. Denn schon als Cora in Narkose versetzt wurde, wurden Fehler bei der Beatmung gemacht, so der Gutachter. Durch den dadurch verursachten Sauerstoffmangel kam es dann zum Herzstillstand.

Doch anstatt lebensrettende Herzdruckmassagen anzuwenden, griffen die Ärzte sofort zum Defibrillator. Eine falsche Entscheidung, denn durch die Stromstöße wurde die Blutversorgung der Organe weiterhin unterbrochen – Coras Todesurteil. Und auch die medizinischen Protokolle der Alsterklinik zweifelt der Gutachter an. Darin steht nämlich, dass Coras Blutdruck schon nach zehn Minuten wieder stabil gewesen sei – das stimmt aber nicht mit den Obduktionsergebnissen überein: Die Hirnschäden waren dafür viel zu massiv.

Klingt nach großem Pfusch, was der Experte da herausgefunden hat. Aber damit nicht genug: Bei der Obduktion wurde auch noch ein Hirntumor bei der Blondine gefunden. Der sei aber gutartig und damit nicht Schuld an ihrem Tod gewesen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt währenddessen weiter.

*Diese Wendung in dem Fall schockiert uns sehr.
Wir wünschen Coras Familie und Freunden weiterhin viel Kraft, 
diese schwere Zeit durchzustehen.

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2011)

Jede Operation, die unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt wird, birgt ein gewisses Risiko. Jetzt aber die Schuld bei den Ärzten zu suchen halte ich für falsch. Für meine Begriffe ist Cora selbst Schuld, wenn sie eine OP machen lässt, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Aug. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Jede Operation, die unter Vollnarkose durchgeführt wird, birgt ein gewisses Risiko. Jetzt aber die Schuld bei den Ärzten zu suchen halte ich für falsch. Für meine Begriffe ist Cora selbst Schuld, wenn sie eine OP machen lässt, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht notwendig gewesen wäre.



volle Zustimmung:thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (19 Aug. 2011)

thx für die Info's Gollum :thumbup:

@ Punisher u. Spezi30: selbst bei einer unnötigen Operation erwarte ich als Patient, dass die Ärzte alles nach besten Wissen und Gewissen erledigen, um den Eingriff erfolgreich zu gestalten. Wenn sie dabei Fehler machen, müssen die gleichen Konsequenzen gezogen werden wie bei einer in euren Augen nötigen Operation.

Falls sich das bestätigen und gerichtlich geklärt würde, dann kann die Familie endlich ihren Frieden machen.


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Aug. 2011)

der_sachse schrieb:


> thx für die Info's Gollum :thumbup:
> 
> @ Punisher u. Spezi30: selbst bei einer unnötigen Operation erwarte ich als Patient, dass die Ärzte alles nach besten Wissen und Gewissen erledigen, um den Eingriff erfolgreich zu gestalten. Wenn sie dabei Fehler machen, müssen die gleichen Konsequenzen gezogen werden wie bei einer in euren Augen nötigen Operation.
> 
> Falls sich das bestätigen und gerichtlich geklärt würde, dann kann die Familie endlich ihren Frieden machen.



volle Zustimmung


----------



## Franky70 (20 Aug. 2011)

der_sachse schrieb:


> thx für die Info's Gollum :thumbup:
> 
> @ Punisher u. Spezi30: selbst bei einer unnötigen Operation erwarte ich als Patient, dass die Ärzte alles nach besten Wissen und Gewissen erledigen, um den Eingriff erfolgreich zu gestalten. Wenn sie dabei Fehler machen, müssen die gleichen Konsequenzen gezogen werden wie bei einer in euren Augen nötigen Operation.
> 
> Falls sich das bestätigen und gerichtlich geklärt würde, dann kann die Familie endlich ihren Frieden machen.


Sehe ich auch so.

Ich möchte keinen Job haben, bei dem ein Fehler ein Menschenleben kosten kann.
Ich warte noch auf die Verschwörungstheorie, dass es Mord war, weil man sie als Pornodarstellerin vielleicht nicht mochte...aber das ist wohl nicht zu vermuten.


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Aug. 2011)

Ich sehe das eher wie Punisher und Spezi30.

Wenn sie diese absolut unnötige OP zur "Verschönerung" nicht gewollt hätte dann würde sie heute höchstwahrscheinlich noch leben. 

Für diesen Wahnsinn den sie betrieben hat, trägt sie genauso Schuld wie die Ärzte, die anscheinend gravierende Fehler begangen haben!


----------



## Franky70 (21 Aug. 2011)

Die OP war eben aus ihrer Sicht nicht unnötig und in einem hochtechnisierten Land wie unserem, darf man erwarten, dabei nicht zu sterben.
Ich finde es deshalb falsch von ihrer "Schuld" zu sprechen.

Wenn ich mein Fett leid bin, mir meine Wampe absaugen lassen möchte und dabei sterbe, bin ich dann auch selbst "Schuld"?

Aber ok, da kann man wohl verschiedener Meinung sein.


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Aug. 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Aber ok, da kann man wohl verschiedener Meinung sein.



Genauso sieht es aus. 

Wenn Du Dein Fett absaugen lassen würdest kann das sogar aus medizinischer Sicht notwendig sein aber nicht wenn sich irgendeine Frau mehrere Male unters Messer legt um sich ihre riesigen Titten zu extrem großen Titten aufpumpen zu lassen. Das ist dann schon grob fahrlässig, zumindest in meinen Augen!


----------



## AMUN (24 Nov. 2011)

Warum musste "Sexy Cora" sterben? Am 11. Januar dieses Jahres hatte die Pornodarstellerin während einer Busen-OP in der Hamburger Alster-Klinik einen Herzstillstand erlitten und war ins Koma gefallen, neun Tage später verstarb sie. Doch was genau die Ursachen ihres Todes sind, ist bis heute nicht geklärt.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg hat in diesem Fall Ermittlungen aufgenommen. Jetzt zitiert die "Bild"-Zeitung aus einem gerichtsmedizinischen Gutachten, das die behandelnden Ärzte für den Tod von Carolin Wosnitza, wie "Sexy Cora" mit bürgerlichem Namen heißt, verantwortlich macht. Ursache für den Herzstillstand sei eine falsche Beatmung durch die Anästhesistin gewesen, bei der Wiederbelebung hätten der Chirurg und die Anästhesistin Fehler gemacht.

Doch wer trägt die Schuld am Tod von „Cora“? Nach BILD-Informationen enthält das abschließende Gutachten der Rechtsmedizin folgende Erkenntnisse:

• Ursache für den Herzstillstand war eine falsche Beatmung durch Anästhesistin Marion F. (54)!

• Das von Chirurg Dr. Martin K. (49) verabreichte Narkosemittel hat nicht zum Herzstillstand beigetragen.

• Bei der Wiederbelebung sollen sowohl Chirurg als auch Anästhesistin schwere Fehler gemacht haben. Es wurde ein Defibrillator (Stromstoß-Gerät) eingesetzt. Eine dringend nötige Herzdruckmassage gab es offenbar nicht. Jedenfalls ist dies nicht im OP-Bericht oder den drei Narkoseprotokollen vermerkt.

Bevor die Staatsanwaltschaft über eine Anklage entscheidet, haben die Beschuldigten die Möglichkeit, auf das Gutachten zu reagieren.


----------

